# NT Darkside



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

Beth (my bestfriend for those who don't know) and I were talking about this some over the summer and we have realized that every NT has a darkside. I'm sorry that this really isn't as in depth as I would like it to be but I want others opinions on what they think their darkside is.

ENTP Darkside - Narcissitic Manipulators

INTP Darkside - Emotionally Detached Hermits

ENTJ Darkside - Abusive Spouse/Serial Killer

INTJ Darkside - Estranged drunk/high serial killer or Mad Scientist

Out of all three the INTPs seem to have the least bit of the darkside. 

So what else is the NT darkside and for which of the four NTs have the worst?


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Drunk or High? I doubt it.
Now a killing spree: that sounds like fun :tongue:

Only joking. Killing people isn't very polite.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

Dr. Metallic said:


> Drunk or High? I doubt it.
> Now a killing spree: that sounds like fun :tongue:
> 
> Only joking. Killing people isn't very polite.


lol. INTJ's are noted for overdrinking

"When under a great deal of stress, the INTJ may become obsessed with mindless repetitive, Sensate activities, such as over-drinking."
http://www.personalitypage.com/INTJ.html


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Charlie Chaotic said:


> Beth (my bestfriend for those who don't know) and I were talking about this some over the summer and we have realized that every NT has a darkside. I'm sorry that this really isn't as in depth as I would like it to be but I want others opinions on what they think their darkside is.
> 
> ENTP Darkside - Narcissitic Manipulators
> 
> ...


I like people too much to be a complete Hermit..and I am getting much better at realising other people have feelings too... But that is my dark side..

If this "realising" keeps up I will end up crossing over to the REAL dark side.. INFP *Shivers*... Just kidding I love 'em all to bits..:tongue:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Charlie Chaotic said:


> lol. INTJ's are noted for overdrinking
> 
> "When under a great deal of stress, the INTJ may become obsessed with mindless repetitive, Sensate activities, such as over-drinking."
> http://www.personalitypage.com/INTJ.html


Yes, I read that before too. You wanna know a little secret? I may have drunk a little too much tonight :tongue:
shhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

I don't make a habit of it.....only once in a while :crazy:

I like my brain too much to poison it too often.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

NT's are pretty dark already.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

* Darkness and Light *

Nightwatch Introduction (to the film)
Night Watch

The division of Light and Dark had always existed between the Others. Those of the Light believed it was their duty to help the weak and the helpless. Those of the Dark shunned all obligations. They did what they wanted, regardless of morals and consequences. For many millennia, the two sides fought a vicious battle. Both were willing to use any means necessary to achieve victory. Eventually they realized that if they continued their battle, neither side would survive.

The Sore Dragon: Nightwatch Introduction (to the film)


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Charlie Chaotic said:


> ENTJ Darkside - Abusive Spouse/Serial Killer



I can think of few things more reprehensible than hitting any woman... let alone someone I love. Typically when someone starts talking about such abuse I walk out/away.


I have had a significant other assault me a few times. I just take it. I imagine if one actually started doing damage... I'd restrain them.... I dont think anything short of actually trying to take my life would cause me to seek to physically harm them. Even then I'd probably just disable the capability to do so, and stop there.


----------



## Bean (May 29, 2009)

I had an ENTJ boyfriend once. Much more likely to kill me in my sleep than to beat me to death.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Other than transforming into an emotionally detached hermit, I also forget all communication skills. I forget how to transfer my thoughts into words another human can understand. I begin to utter abstract phrases, which are often inscrutable. 

Has any other INTP ever experienced this?


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

intpfemme said:


> Other than transforming into an emotionally detached hermit, I also forget all communication skills. I forget how to transfer my thoughts into words another human can understand. I begin to utter abstract phrases, which are often inscrutable.
> 
> Has any other INTP ever experienced this?


to some degree yes. I also agree that we are emotionally detached sometimes, or it might seem so, or we try to keep ourselves from being emotional, but inside it burns like a fire.


----------



## backwards (Mar 17, 2009)

Charlie Chaotic said:


> ENTP Darkside - Narcissitic Manipulators


That's a bad habbit for me while drunk. I tend to give people really bad advice (not that they sound outright bad, more like if you known all the fact you would instantly get it) and encourage them to do really stupid things that I know will turn out bad. There's never any personal gain in it, just the love of being able to create the chaos. I usually regret it when I sober up though, trying to mend it.


----------



## pluto (Jun 2, 2009)

Charlie Chaotic said:


> INTP Darkside - Emotionally Detached Hermits


I'd say that fits me perfectly. However, I would probably substitute "societally detached" for "emotionally detached". I am not really detached from my emotions. I just keep them very private, but others would probably interpret me as emotionally detached.

I'm not sure if I'd call this a "dark" side. 



intpfemme said:


> Other than transforming into an emotionally detached hermit, I also forget all communication skills. I forget how to transfer my thoughts into words another human can understand. I begin to utter abstract phrases, which are often inscrutable.
> 
> Has any other INTP ever experienced this?


Most definitely. I think communicating on the internet helps me from falling too deeply into that weird phenomenon, but then when I actually have to verbalize something, it seems futile at times. It depends on who I'm talking to, and how much they are on my wavelength.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

pluto said:


> I'd say that fits me perfectly. However, I would probably substitute "societally detached" for "emotionally detached". I am not really detached from my emotions. I just keep them very private, but others would probably interpret me as emotionally detached.


Maybe it should be a combo or really there should be a asterix reference that tells that INTP's might be considered societally detached sometimes, but also emotionally detached or them both at the same time. You never know anything for certainty, so one has to keep it open for later reedit though.


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

Charlie Chaotic said:


> INTP Darkside - Emotionally Detached *Hermits*


Definitely. Actually, it's part of the reason I've been somewhat absent lately. Holing up in your parents' basement all day doesn't seem like a well-lived life, and even INTPs need sunlight and fresh air occasionally.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

pluto said:


> I'd say that fits me perfectly. However, I would probably substitute "societally detached" for "emotionally detached". I am not really detached from my emotions. I just keep them very private, but others would probably interpret me as emotionally detached.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'd call this a "dark" side.


honestly, we really couldn't come up with a very good darkside for an INTP...that was the closest thing we could think of.


----------



## tsunamictuna (Aug 21, 2009)

Well it was perfect to call ENTP's narcissistic manipulators - I become that quite often when people piss me off bad enough or put me in my dark place...

Lol... "dark place" makes me thing of the Steward sketches from MADTV


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I like this thread 
I think the stereotypes are fitting!
INTP's indeed seem to be the least evil while having this little "bad side" of theirs still itching inside^^ lol... I've also seen an INTJ being nice but on the other hand once their evil is up it might be pretty scary xD (haha, drunken intj!) ... ENTP so true : P ... I don't know if I know any ENTJs but it sounds pretty correct as well?


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

intpfemme said:


> Other than transforming into an emotionally detached hermit, I also forget all communication skills. I forget how to transfer my thoughts into words another human can understand. I begin to utter abstract phrases, which are often inscrutable.
> 
> Has any other INTP ever experienced this?


The thought has crossed my mind of having some speech "problems" every once in a while, and not out of a lack of intelligence but a lack of some kind of control?. Like I'll be caught up in something and stutter, mix up words, invent words, or not be able to get the message across if it's rly extreme (like you said, that weird abstract mix). I then wonder how come I suddenly sound a bit like a moron -.- =P. It's slightly amusing though and doesn't last that long. Just need to "pinch myself" and get my stuff together at that moment if it's necessary.
On the other hand, when I'm focused I'm told I have good speaking/writing abilities.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Since I don't drink nor hurt people I'm more likely just to become completely and utterly apathetic to anyone and everyone, which I really, really hate.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

MyLittleBlackHeart said:


> I understand what you are saying here (although Spock was my crush when I was a kid  )
> However, showing the dark side of emotion can make ISSUES....that being Spock cannot.
> I think that is what Grim is conveying.
> My experience is, most *people see the 'dark side' as not stable*.


It can be expressed with control and stability..


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> It can be expressed with control and stability..


 
 perhaps, but not in my business......
I had to conform, it caused problems for me....the only time I can actually open up a little is when I am with my engineers....they seem to bring it out in me. Of course we are along the same lines. Admin, management......not so much.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> It can be expressed with control and stability..


The NTs will get it... the ESTJ down at the butcher store... not so much.


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

Grim said:


> The NTs will get it... the ESTJ down at the butcher store... not so much.


 
HAHA....and why my sex life lacks!!!!! the last two relationships were ESTJ's....both do not get biting (or much of anything else actually). :blushed:


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

MyLittleBlackHeart said:


> HAHA....and why my sex life lacks!!!!! the last two relationships were ESTJ's....both do not get biting (or much of anything else actually). :blushed:


Well ofcourse... missionary style worked yesterday, why deviate?

And everyone knows you only bite your food and spank bad kids.


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

omg....my eyes are open! Yes indeed....yes indeed..


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

theres something to be said for leather


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

knght990 said:


> theres something to be said for leather


 
whoa :tongue:


----------



## totefee (Aug 6, 2009)

Emotionally detached hermits.... haha. My sister told me a couple weeks ago that I should live in my own little room and never come out since other people tend to annoy me.


----------



## AELee (Sep 3, 2009)

Charlie Chaotic said:


> lol. INTJ's are noted for overdrinking
> 
> "When under a great deal of stress, the INTJ may become obsessed with mindless repetitive, Sensate activities, such as over-drinking."



I have to agree, I have been know to get pissy drunk when stressed. :shocked:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Grim said:


> Well ofcourse... missionary style worked yesterday, why deviate?
> 
> And everyone knows you only bite your food and spank bad kids.


Bravo, ROFL! Liten to what Daylight said about INTP's...
*cough* Cowgirl Position! *cough*.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

If I didn't have to go to school, live with my mom, or love to sing/play live videogames... do you think that I would talk/interact with other people? Hell no. If I could withdraw into the perfect world, in which I did not have to eat, sleep, talk, or go to the bathroom, I would barly move, and I would never interact with other people.

And regarding the post about 'stuttering' It seems when ever I understand something and am trying to convey it, the words come out complex or not at all.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

I don't think NT's are "dark". More...cold and detached. As if that makes it any more light hearted :tongue:


----------

